# Dirty Stinking Nato



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive been wearing my scubadude to work with my h4hs nato on but it is absolutely stinking, has anybody got a good way of cleaning them as im frightened it will get lost if i chuck it in a normal wash with some clothes as the sock monster in our washing machine is a nightmare


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Jam jar of hot water with one level tablespoon spoon of washing powder. Stir vigorously. Immerse strap for 3 hours. Then scrub strap with nylon nail brush and some of the wash from the jar. Not too hard.

Rinse well in warm water and hang up overnight to dry.

:yes:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

We have a net bag that the socks and pants go in, never get lost.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats far to orgsanised for my household apm101,

i just chucked it my ultrasonic with some vanish, cheers lucky


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> thats far to orgsanised for my household apm101,
> 
> i just chucked it my ultrasonic with some vanish, cheers lucky


I read that as Varnish and got really confused! I blame the jet lag 2 hours sleep in the last 24! Holding out till 9pm! Must not sleep yet!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

just put as many as you want of them in a sock , tie a knot in it and throw it in the washing machine.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

If you have a Vanish solid soap bar:

use that and a nail brush. Rub the bar vigorously onto the wetted webbing and then scrub with the nail brush, applying a dribble of water now and agin to keep lubricated. Repeat. Always amazing results...

If you haven't got a Vanish solid soap bar:

Get yourself a Vanish solid soap bar and use that 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Tie one round a belt loop on your jeans and chuck in the washing machine with every else as normal.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

dowsing said:


> Tie one round a belt loop on your jeans and chuck in the washing machine with every else as normal.


x2. Confuses the Mrs, but it works...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The washing machine solutions are best, as they get thoroughly rinsed.

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Draygo said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> > Tie one round a belt loop on your jeans and chuck in the washing machine with every else as normal.
> ...


x3 ding ding ding WINNER !


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Normally a dip in the local swimming baths does for me. The chlorine leaves it super fresh no problems.

You will have to pay entry and get in the pool with it on though (they wouldn't just let you wash the strap on its own- that would be daft)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris, Eureka! Just had an idea. You could paint it!

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

When I saw the thread topic I thought Putin had joined the forum...










:lol:

In answer to the original question I clean my Natos with liquid handsoap & an old toothbrush, it works a treat


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How do I clean my GT 02s?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it came up an absolute treat with the vanish liquid and an hour in the ultrasonic :thumbup:


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

Hand washing with a detergent should do it


----------



## sleepy (Oct 28, 2012)

I use to take it off the watch and exchange it for a new one from the QM's store...


----------

